
Only A British Couple Could Go On Honeymoon And Build Their Start-Up - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2012/09/03/only-a-british-couple-could-go-on-honeymoon-and-build-their-start-up/
======
jgrahamc
That's nothing: Sir Humphry Davy went on his honeymoon and took Michael
Faraday along with him: <http://blog.jgc.org/2008/09/ultimate-nerd-
honeymoon.html>

